# Nilfisk C110 - Vario Nozzle?



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi guys,

I purchased a Nilfisk C110 from Amazon about a year ago because (surprise, surprise) my Karcher started leaking and Amazon had a really good deal on.

The PW came with two nozzles: Vario and PowerSpeed, to attach to the lance.

My question is this: 

Is the Vario nozzle adjustable to vary the speed of water output? On my previous Karcher, I could easily vary the speed by turning the vario lance as sometimes I just want to gently rinse the car. However, the Nilfisk vario nozzle seems to only have one output speed and non-adjustable, or am I missing a trick?


cheers,

Alex


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

one of the nozzles should turn one way for low and the other way for high pressure..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I've only just had my C110 delivered the other day and not had a proper play with it yet, I'll have a wee blast and see :thumb:


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> one of the nozzles should turn one way for low and the other way for high pressure..


Cheers for the quick reply.

Honestly, I have tried turning the Vario nozzle but the output is the same. I'm sure the Vario nozzle is the one a tiny yellow dot on the side as the PowerSpeed nozzle is longer and has a little ball inside.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Be careful when using the nozzles - watch out for the one with the ball inside - I think it's called the rotating dirt blaster nozzle. It's too powerful for the car and can damage paint work, I've used it to strip dirt off concrete slabs.

Use the adjustable fan nozzle (its got a + and - mark on it), it's powerful enough to be used on alloys and under the arches, and can be adjustable by twisting it and you get a wide gentle fan spray to rinse of snow foam etc.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't remember my C110 nozzles being adjustable? I just clip them onto the handle extension and fire away, never noticed any increase / decrease in pressure and I never put it on in exactly the same position.

Maybe this is only available on more expensive models?


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> I don't remember my C110 nozzles being adjustable? I just clip them onto the handle extension and fire away, never noticed any increase / decrease in pressure and I never put it on in exactly the same position.
> 
> Maybe this is only available on more expensive models?


Same here Dave, i'll have a butchers next time I use it.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've just had a search on the net and found *'Nilfisk 6411137 Extension Tube with Tornado Nozzle'* that seems to imply it is adjustable.

Will check it against mine when I get home tonight.


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

Tips said:


> Use the adjustable fan nozzle (its got a + and - mark on it), it's powerful enough to be used on alloys and under the arches, and can be adjustable by twisting it and you get a wide gentle fan spray to rinse of snow foam etc.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Ah, the "Vario" nozzle I got doesn't have + or - on it :wall:.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

0507448n said:


> Ah, the "Vario" nozzle I got doesn't have + or - on it :wall:.


hmm - maybe these Vario nozzles only come with the E range of Nilfisk power washers, my bad if they do - sorry.


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

Tips said:


> hmm - maybe these Vario nozzles only come with the E range of Nilfisk power washers, my bad if they do - sorry.


Well, the description Amazon and Nilfisk gave states that the package comes with both Vario and PowerSpeed nozzles.

But no worries, I will stand back a bit from now on :thumb:


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

I've got a 110 and it doesn't come with a variable nozzle. You can get one cheap from here though 

http://www.pressureclean.co.uk/SpareDetails.asp?SID=272&PID=544&M=3&C=2&Count=0&Total=10


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the C120 and comes with Vario and blaster, i see the Amazon is shown with teh vario, should have blue dot on side and the + & - Signs.

Mine does adjust..


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

phazer said:


> I've got a 110 and it doesn't come with a variable nozzle. You can get one cheap from here though
> 
> http://www.pressureclean.co.uk/SpareDetails.asp?SID=272&PID=544&M=3&C=2&Count=0&Total=10


I think you also need the correct extension to use with it as that looks like the standard powerspeed / tornado nozzle that came as standard on my C110



james_death said:


> I have the C120 and comes with Vario and blaster, i see the Amazon is shown with teh vario, should have blue dot on side and the + & - Signs.
> 
> Mine does adjust..


Mine has the blue dot, but no + or - sign


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> I think you also need the correct extension to use with it as that looks like the standard powerspeed / tornado nozzle that came as standard on my C110
> 
> Mine has the blue dot, but no + or - sign


Nope, fits the standard 110 lance + it's a click and clean like the standard items. I have one


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

james_death said:


> I have the C120 and comes with Vario and blaster, i see the Amazon is shown with teh vario, should have blue dot on side and the + & - Signs.
> 
> Mine does adjust..


The 120 gets the vario the 110 doesn't simples &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

My Nilfisk Centennial has the Vario Nozzle with the yellow dot and the + / - sign.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

sorry to revive an old thread but was wondering if anybody has found any issues using the vario nozzle on paintwork? is it safe to use or dangerous? 

my vario nozzle isn't adjustable. obviously I wouldn't use the shorter nozzle as that seems far more powerful but when using the vario nozzle I have found when rinsing snow foam or shampoo off the car I am having to get within a foot or so to the paintwork, what do you guys think a safe distance is to keep from the paintwork?


----------

